
The High Priestess of Posterity (2011) - Tomte
https://www.outsideonline.com/1825881/high-priestess-posterity
======
stmw
"It doesn't matter if you're Reinhold Messner or Ed Viesturs: your summit
never happened unless Elizabeth Hawley says it did."

